# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Comercializacion PALTA HASS

## HABR

Mi nombre es Rolando y soy un pequeño productor de palta Hass y Fuerte, mi parcela se encuentra ubicada en la antigua hacienda Macacona en Ica. Este año tendré una producción aproximada de 20000kg, ayer me vinieron a visitar unos acopiadores que me ofrecieron US$1.00 x kg de palta Hass, precio pagado en la planta. Quisiera que ustedes me orienten y me diga si es un precio conveniente, o si este es el precio que se esa pagando normalamente en el campo, o en todo caso me diga en donde puedo averiguar u constatar que me estan pagando el precio apropiado. 
Sin mas y agradeciendole por su gentil atención 
atte 
RolandoTemas similares: Palta Hass Peruana palta hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Palta Hass CAT 2 Palta hass

----------


## Rolando Vila

Quisiera saber el precio estimado, aproximado, promedio de lo que deberían pagar los acopiadores a los productores de palta Hass?????....alguien me puede ayudar????....
Gracias!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rolando: 
Disculpa porque recién aprobé el registro de tu usuario... 
Con respecto a tu consulta, te dejo el enlace al *Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios del MINAG*. Ahí vas a encontrar precios de los mercados mayoristas, para que te hagas una idea de cuánto están pagan por acá y puedas negociar mejor con el comprador:   http://sisap.minag.gob.pe/portal/index.php 
De todas formas, te recomiendo también ofrecer tu producción de palta en la sección de Clasificados (Productos Agropecuarios) para ver si alguien te ofrece un mejor precio. Como siempre les digo a todos, tal vez una fotos de tus paltas te ayuden a conseguir interesados. 
Espero te sirva esa fuente de infomación, y espero también que otros con más experiencia te puedan orientar para que consigas un buen precio por tus paltas. 
Por otra parte, no sé si estás enterado, pero estamos haciendo un Seminario de Manejo del Cultivo y Comercialización del Palto el 24 y 25 de este mes. Si estás interesado, podría ser una buena oportunidad para aprender un poco más de expertos nacionales e internacionales en la materia. Ahí podrías convesar y establecer contacto con otros productores de palta hass del Perú. 
Saludos, y si tienes más dudas, plantéalas para ver si puedo conseguirte la información.

----------


## perúamazónico

No puedo hablarte sobre precios, pero lo que sí te aconsejaría es que averigües sobre el "comercio justo", que es promovido por algunas ONGs, así como también por las Naciones Unidas.  Ellos se abocan a desarrollar una relación económica entre consumidores y productores de manera "justa", como su nombre lo indica;  lo cual, tiene claros beneficios económicos (a manera de un plus) en favor de los productores.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Rolando, sino has tenido suerte con la página proporcionada por nuestro administrador, te adjunto un resumen, 
saludos     PrecioHass 2009-20.jpg

----------


## lralvares

Colaborando más en este tema coloco los precios diarios del minag, el cual lo saque de la siguiente dirección: *http://sisap.minag.gob.pe/portal/index1.php*  seleccionando la sección *Diaria* y dentro Producto *Palta*, variedad *Palta Hass (COSTA)*, reporte *PRECIOS*, luego selecciona el rango de fecha deseado. 
Complementando este precio se trata de precio mayorista (precio el cual vende el mayorista al minorista). 
Saludos y si bien mi profesión no esta ligada directamente al tema agraria, busco información para consultorías que se hacen en nuestra empresa. 
Luis Alvares 
P.D.: Recalco lo que dice bcilloniz *Por otra parte, no sé si estás enterado, pero estamos haciendo un Seminario de Manejo del Cultivo y Comercialización del Palto el 24 y 25 de este mes. Si estás interesado, podría ser una buena oportunidad para aprender un poco más de expertos nacionales e internacionales en la materia. Ahí podrías convesar y establecer contacto con otros productores de palta hass del Perú.*

----------


## HABR

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Saludos,

----------


## Juan Pablo Valdivia

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un trabajo de Tesis en Cajamarca (Promocion IV - Centrum Católica) y nuestro tema es acerca de la formulación de un Plan Estratégico para un producto. Quisiera plantear una consulta: ¿*A que fuente de información debería recurrir para averiguar que cultivos se están actualmente produciendo en el valle de Condebamba (Provincias de San Marcos y Cajabamba) que tengan caracteristicas o potencial de exportación*? . Tengo entendido, en principio que se está produciendo alguna variedad de palta y menestras.
Muchas gracias anticipadas por sus respuestas
Juan Pablo Valdivia

----------

